# How to clean Kindle screen?



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Showed off my new K2 at Book Club last night, and everyone passed it around admiring it... this morning I noticed that the screen is dirty.
Guess I should have put it in my bathtub bag!










I couldn't find any cleaning instructions in Amazon's FAQ section.

Anyone know the safest way to clean the screen?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The first thing I would try is breathing on it and wiping with a soft cloth. I carry a cloth meant for cleaning glasses around, and that's what I use on my iPhone. Haven't had to clean my K's screen yet, but so long as you're gentle you should be fine.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a spray called ScreenClean (for electronic screens, alcohol-free) and a microfiber cloth/eyeglass cloth


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for the suggestions.  I had a microfiber cloth, and it worked.  Will have to buy Screen Clean, too, just in case I need that in the future.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Where did you get the 'bathtub bag'?


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Gregor said:


> Where did you get the 'bathtub bag'?


Leslie shared that little goodie. Available from Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Kwik-Tek-Multi-Purpose-9-Inch-12-Inch/dp/B000OF72WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=generic&qid=1236293145&sr=1-1

I don't have it yet, but it's on my wish list.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually just use microfibre cloths, nothing fancy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BK said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions. I had a microfiber cloth, and it worked. Will have to buy Screen Clean, too, just in case I need that in the future.


Just make sure whatever cleaner you use is non-alcohol based.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BK said:


> Leslie shared that little goodie. Available from Amazon.com:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kwik-Tek-Multi-Purpose-9-Inch-12-Inch/dp/B000OF72WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=generic&qid=1236293145&sr=1-1
> 
> I don't have it yet, but it's on my wish list.


Actually, I think Betsy gets credit for that one!

L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

How do you clean it? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4740.0.html


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> How do you clean it? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4740.0.html


I knew I had replied in a thread that was kicking around somewhere.  Good luck with your cleaning. Hope you got some ideas on how to do it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I use Nice N Clean Electronic Wipes. You can get them in the electronics section at Wal-Mart. There are 24 in each pack.

But any alcohol-free wipe should be okay.


----------

